# I should know better by now...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Today I bathed both dogs, dried both dogs, clipped and scissored Poppy, and persuaded Sophy to let me snip the hair from between her toes, very much against her wishes - she said it HURT, although I am very sure it didn't. Then came nail clipping... Sophy really, really did not want me to do it, even for chicken, but like a fool I persevered, and we ended up in a tussle. Once we had both calmed down I apologised, got the chicken and nail clippers out again, and was very generous with the treats while I gently and thoroughly checked over her paws and shortened the nail that I think was causing the problems. 

I should know by now that it is a huge mistake to try and force the issue, especially with Sophy, but like most humans I sometimes lose patience. Fortunately this time the ground lost was easy to recover - it took months to get her back to accepting teeth brushing when I tried to scrape her teeth!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm picturing you and Sophy having a spat. It is hard to maintain patience when you're only trying to help and they know you're trying to help, but will not cooperate. Oh for just 500 words!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - although if Sophy had even 500 words she would never stop arguing with me, and probably winning! Poppy will accept that if it has to be done it is better to get it over with quickly, and a cuddle and a treat makes most things right again, but Sophy really has to be persuaded that something is worth while before she cooperates. She has pulled nails and dew claws in the past, so certain positions do hurt, but as long as I show her I understand and go carefully all is well. The problems come when I am in a hurry, and break the rules we have worked out...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You have a lot more patience than me. I stopped doing their nails because I’m afraid I would lose my temper and be abrupt with one of them. I have anxiety too, it doesn’t help.

So now I take them to the groomer, just for nail clipping, lol ! She sure isn’t making a lot of money with me...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Teeth cleaning*

I have found that the best way to clean a dog's teeth is to play "Tug" with a thinner rope. For spoos one about 3/8 in. dia. For Minis about 1/4 in. and toys 3/16 in. They will find it hard to grip the rope and will learn to double it though their mouth. It is abrasive on the teeth and gums and will cause a little gum bleeding when first used (so keep times short at the beginning.) Gracie is now 6 y/o and sees her vet yearly. He has always commented on how clean and healthy her teeth are.:angel2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Clever, Eric. Mine don't much like tug toys, though... I start with them licking really nice dog toothpaste off my finger, and work up to a hundred or so brush strokes every morning. Done carefully - no force, no banging teeth with the brush, head level or tilted down to avoid choking, calmness throughout and a lick of toothpaste for a treat afterwards, all goes smoothly. There is something extremely demeaning about getting into a battle with a tiny dog - bit like fighting with a toddler. You know you have greater physical strength, and can win by using force, but it is not good for either of you. I still remember, 65 years later, three nurses holding me down to give me an injection - I resented it massively at the time, and I resent it still!


----------

